
Sweden's Super Stealth Submarines Are So Lethal They 'Sank' a US Carrier (2016) - Tomte
http://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/swedens-super-stealth-submarines-are-so-lethal-they-sank-us-18383
======
Doxin
You mean the same way a dutch diesel sub managed to 'sink' half of a US Navy
CTF in 1990?[0]

The US navy isn't as unbeatable as some people think.

[0] [https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/dutch-submarine-sinks-half-
of...](https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/dutch-submarine-sinks-half-of-us-navy-
ctf-in-1990-and-more.142292/)

------
londons_explore
Why would the US navy allow a news article about what it's warships _can 't_
detect?

I propose they can detect them just fine, but don't want to reveal they have
the ability to do so.

------
zamazingo
Clickbait title, it was a battle simulation.

~~~
adwww
I don't think anyone read that title and thought a Swedish submarine
_actually_ sank an aircraft carrier 2 years ago and we've only just heard
about it...

